# I accidentally washed my hair with body wash



## Raulz0r

So I just came out of the shower, but at some point my mind wandered off that I ended up washing my hair with the body wash, can anything bad happen to my hair? :afr


----------



## lzzy

Just wash it out?
I'm sure nothing bad will happen, it's not that the hair on your arms fall off if you wash your body, right?


----------



## General Specific

You will be fine, don't worry about it. Some of those body washes are actually designed to be used on your hair too, although they are obviously not as good as real shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## simian4455

Clumps will start coming out. By tomorrow, you will look like Vin Diesel ...


----------



## lzzy

simian4455 said:


> Clumps will start coming out. By tomorrow, you will look like Vin Diesel ...


atleast he'll be hunky!


----------



## simian4455

lzzy said:


> atleast he'll be hunky!


Not quite. Only the bald part. Definitely more wussy. I can tell.


----------



## zomgz

Nah, your hair will be fine! It's really not any worse than shampoo, lol. You might want to condition it only for a while to work all that dry-ness out though.


----------



## RiversEdge

Body wash has lots of moisturizers in it, so it's not too bad at all, it'll be like using a cheap shampoo.
If it were bar soap, it would just dry out your hair really bad. So don't go rushing off to buy Rogaine just yet.


----------



## thebadshepard

the ingredients are almost always the same,

water,
sodium laureth sulfate,
peg-X (Different PEGs)
other **** that doesn't really matter (fragrance, etc)

In short:

you will be fine

peace


----------



## laurenxox

No you will wake up bald.


----------



## millenniumman75

Raulz0r said:


> So I just came out of the shower, but at some point my mind wandered off that I ended up washing my hair with the body wash, can anything bad happen to my hair? :afr


Yep - it's going to fall out.

.....just kidding.

Actually, body wash is not all that different from shampoo - they both would strip the skin of too much oil at worst.....and poosibly a difference in the way the hair feels. They actually make some body washes to work on hair as well, so it's not that rough.

Rough is using hand soap to shower with......or even dish soap - the latter has surfactants that REALLY strip the skin of oils - heck, that stuff is supposed to cut grease :lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

No, it's just soap.

At the worst, you'll get dandruff.


----------



## kj87

Raulz0r said:


> So I just came out of the shower, but at some point my mind wandered off that I ended up washing my hair with the body wash, can anything bad happen to my hair? :afr


This is what happens when you wash your hair with body wash. Wash it out RIGHT AWAY!!


----------



## ufc

Dude I can't tell you how many times I've done that. I still have all my hair, so you have nothing to worry about!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## northstar1991

Oh good I'm not the only one that's accidently done this before. You'll be fine!


----------



## Amocholes

You wash hair with it everyday. It's just not on your head.


----------



## petsounds

The reason we all use shampoo on our hair now is because regular soap goes a little too far by stripping away our natural oil as well as the dirty oily gunk. It just leaves our hair too dry. Body wash will dry out your hair so just condition well next time you shower.


----------



## pastels

Oh **** not the body wash!!! go get a wig now!


----------



## simian4455

Raulz0r said:


> So I just came out of the shower, but at some point my mind wandered off that I ended up washing my hair with the body wash, can anything bad happen to my hair? :afr


You have just ruined your life buddy. No woman will ever look at you again.


----------



## Raulz0r

RiversEdge said:


> When you start looking like Vin Diesel, give me a call.


Like this ?


----------



## T-Bone

Well i read somewhere that a man in Tasmania did this same thing and the chemicals soaked through his scalp and skull, eating away at the part of the brain that control motor function. He was then paralyzed from the waist down, and also his right arm. He also lost his sight, so from now on, he still can't tell if he's using the body wash or shampoo. Dangerous stuff man. :no


----------



## simian4455

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Well i read somewhere that a man in Tasmania did this same thing and the chemicals soaked through his scalp and skull, eating away at the part of the brain that control motor function. He was then paralyzed from the waist down, and also his right arm. He also lost his sight, so from now on, he still can't tell if he's using the body wash or shampoo. Dangerous stuff man. :no


Man, I really hope Raulz0r doesn't end up like this. Let's all pray for him ...


----------



## Raulz0r

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Well i read somewhere that a man in Tasmania did this same thing and the chemicals soaked through his scalp and skull, eating away at the part of the brain that control motor function. He was then paralyzed from the waist down, and also his right arm. He also lost his sight, so from now on, he still can't tell if he's using the body wash or shampoo. Dangerous stuff man. :no


The hell, he washed his head with, acid?


----------



## T-Bone

Raulz0r said:


> The hell, he washed his head with, acid?


Body wash. I think it was Old Spice brand.


----------



## Raulz0r

thats what you get for washing with Old Spice, unless you are Terry Crews stay the hell away from it


----------



## shyvr6

I almost did that once. You should be fine.


----------



## shelbster18

I've accidentally used body wash for my hair a few times before. I got so paranoid thinking that something was going to happen to my hair.


----------



## shelbster18

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Well i read somewhere that a man in Tasmania did this same thing and the chemicals soaked through his scalp and skull, eating away at the part of the brain that control motor function. He was then paralyzed from the waist down, and also his right arm. He also lost his sight, so from now on, he still can't tell if he's using the body wash or shampoo. Dangerous stuff man. :no


Really? :afr Oh my goodness. That's horrifying.


----------



## RiversEdge

Funny! lol. :rofl



Raulz0r said:


> Like this ?


----------



## cosmicslop

your hair is going to turn into a body now. at least you won't be making that mistake anymore.


----------



## ohgodits2014

The other day I accidentally used shampoo as body wash. I wonder if that was any worse than the other way around.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

um no i've done that tons of times when I run out of shampoo, nothing changes


----------



## simian4455

rednosereindeer said:


> The other day I accidentally used shampoo as body wash. I wonder if that was any worse than the other way around.


Oh dear, that is way worse. This is what's gonna happen. Watch from 1.25


----------



## Greyie

I've been doing it purposely when theres no shampoo and conditioner left for a few weeks now lol, you'll be fine


----------



## kast

You can use soap on any part of your body. Nothing happens to your body when shampoo drips off your head. The different soaps are mostly a marketing thing to make you buy more stuff and they have slightly different levels of oil-stripping power. They didn't have fancy shower gels and conditioners in the old days and they survived washing their hair with a bar of plain soap, so I think you'll be fine unless you start growing limbs out of your scalp.

The worst it could do is make your hair a little dry.


----------

